# Snakes for girls



## lizhowley (Mar 18, 2009)

Please could you help me. My little girl really wants a snake. I have not let either of my girls have pets in the past. But i warming to the idea of a snake. I have several friends who have spiders and lizards BUT non of them have owned snakes before. I really need some advice as to which ones will be better to start of with and she is only 3 nearly 4.


----------



## stuart89 (Mar 16, 2008)

I would say a corn, very tough snakes and forgiving if you make mistakes. They are very reluctant to bite, cheap to buy and easy to keep. Lots of colours to choose from aswell!


----------



## lizhowley (Mar 18, 2009)

oh wow!!! Im going to go look them up now on the internet!!!


----------



## LadySofia (Mar 16, 2008)

i agree,corns are a good starter snake and make great pets.

however i will put that adult supervision is most important when allowing children handle reptiles. Corns can be very quick and im sure you dont want a loose snake round the house.:2thumb:

also washing hands before and after handling will reduce the chance of illness for your children.


----------



## Big Red One (Oct 17, 2007)

Yeah - get a corn !!!
:flrt:

Agree though that the kids should always be supervised until they are old enough/clued up enough to know they won't panic or be too rough with the animal.
It's surprising how easy it is to drop a wriggly little un and it won't do much good either for the snake or yourself and the kids !

Good luck and let us know how you get on....


----------



## TEENY (Jan 4, 2008)

Corns are prob your best bet. They are very reluctant to bite but keep an eye while your girl is handling as sometimes kids have a tendancy to grip tighter if something tries to get away. As it is for a girlie, corns come in some lovely purpley and pinkie shades:2thumb::2thumb:


----------



## Siman (Apr 12, 2008)

I would say if you do go for a corn snake - Go for a slightly more grown on one! 

I know A LOT of people have been put off corn snakes because they bought a little baby one - mainly because they're really quite fast, small and sometimes bluff with tail rattling.

So yeah I would say if you do go corn go for a slightly older one.


----------



## smurple (Mar 4, 2009)

You could try a milk snake, but make sure you choose the right one, some will be much more friendly than other (all depends on how they've previously been kept) but my late 08 sinoloan baby is so friendly, not very fast, very pretty to look at and I couldnt imagine him ever biting me.
Corns are also great


----------



## rantasam (Nov 28, 2006)

Great advice from Siman - a corn snake is a good choice for the kids, but I would go for one that has been grown on somewhat. As well as making sure you're getting a healthy, feeding snake, by 6 months or so old they will have lost their flighiness and be much calmer to hold.


----------



## sparkle (Mar 21, 2007)

my daughter is almost 4 and she handles the corn snake.. he is 10/11 months old now...

perfect age and size for a younger child to handle.. always under strict supervision though and explain very carefully they must never take it out when they are on their own or squeeze too hard...


----------



## SWMorelia (May 15, 2007)

seems like all the best advice was given out before I got here... LOL
Did anyone mention Corns are a good one to start with.


----------



## lizhowley (Mar 18, 2009)

Thank you very much for all your advice... I will take all the comments on board and make sure that we get something suitable. I would always supervise them with any sort of animal. 

thanks guys and ill keep you posted!!!


----------



## lizardloverrach (Dec 1, 2008)

totally agree with everyone else, corn snake will make a fantastic first snake, do agree too with getting a grown on corn, as babys are a bit fast and kids may squeeze a bit hard! tons of colours to choose from too and dont get too big. they are easy to keep too and fairly hardy compared to other snakes :2thumb:


----------



## Nebbz (Jan 27, 2008)

Can i just add KING SNAKES to the group!

brilliant snakes how ever there is a thing of them being snappy...i do beg to differ mine has never gone for me and my nephew who is scared of all my other animals. LOVES my king snake, and hes 4.

i think they are also a good candidate for a 1st snake :lol2::no1:


----------



## Gzus30 (Jun 30, 2008)

lizhowley said:


> Please could you help me. My little girl really wants a snake. I have not let either of my girls have pets in the past. But i warming to the idea of a snake. I have several friends who have spiders and lizards BUT non of them have owned snakes before. I really need some advice as to which ones will be better to start of with and she is only 3 nearly 4.


 
For a 3yr old.. Take her looking for grass snakes.. Thas what i used to do...


----------



## jono1987 (Mar 24, 2009)

Hey i would agree with corn snakes however i would also suggest royal pythons, granted they are not as colorful but royal pythons tend to curl themselves into a ball than bite and they have a better girth, possibly a little bit better for a child that may struggle to grip a slender snake gently if you no what i mean ?


----------



## ladybird (Sep 9, 2006)

I recommend a corn as well. Sometimes adults are available from reptile shops, or get an older juvenile (yearling or so) because small babies are fast & delicate!


----------



## ryanr1987 (Mar 7, 2009)

Most people will say a corn which are really beginner snakes. but also kings,milk snakes and royals can be good beginner snake's. only thing with royals is they can be picky feeders.


----------

